# Yellow River



## basshunter7 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fishing yellow river in the morning I'll let yall know how it goes


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm gonna try to get over there next week early one morning to beat the heat. It's just been too hot lately :thumbdown:

Good luck


----------



## basshunter7 (Jun 18, 2011)

Caught a few bass on plastics mostly just short fish three good keepers though and a nice size goggle eye. I called it an early day around 10 but a decent morning on the river!!


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Better than a morning not spent on the river!


----------



## basshunter7 (Jun 18, 2011)

very true


----------

